# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  به دست آوردن سورس فایل exe  که با VB6 نوشته شده !!!!!

## kooroush

سلام چه جوری میشه یک فایل exe  که با ویبی نوشته شده رو سروسشو در آورد بدون اینکه هیچ مشکی تو کدها و اشیائش به وجود بیاد !!!!؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه: 


گشتم نبود .... نگرد نیست !!!!!!!

----------


## DoctorJay

خب دیگه پس ما هم نمی گردیم  :چشمک: 

ببین دوست من, همچین برنامه ای که دقیقا سورس رو در اختیار شما قرار بده نداریم !

برنامه هایی هست که می تونی از طریق اون اطلاعات ثبت شده روی فایل اجرایی رو ویرایش کنی,

یا اینکه عکسهای استفاده شده توی برنامه رو تغییر بدی , اما کدا به همون شکلی که نوشته شدن

تقریبا محال . بصورت کدای اسمبلی دیدم نشونشون بده اما کد VB خیر .

برنامه ResHacker فکر می کنم این کارایی که گفتم رو انجام می ده . برنامه های مشابه زیادی وجود دارن .

----------


## saeedvir

اینجا

http://forum.persiancoder.com//showthread.php?t=254

----------


## kooroush

اما چند ماه پیش یک برنامه واسه باشگاه نوشته بودم که یک برنامه نویس که واسه موشکهای سپاه برنامه می نویسه و بقول خودش گنده ای بود واثه خودش و دیگه هم ندیدمش گفت می تونم برنامه تو سورسشو بدست بیارم و به نام خودم ثبتش کنم !!!!!!!!!!
یعنی گنده اومده بود ؟؟؟؟

----------


## saeedvir

شاید بشه تغییراتی در مشخصات فایل اجرایی مثل version , ... داد ولی نمیشه سورس را دید (مخصوصا اگر با وی بی نوشته شده باشه)

اصلا نمیشه !!!

----------


## REZADG

چرا بابا نمیشه برنامه VB Decompiler تا حدی این کار رو میکنه ولی باید کمی زبان اسمبلی بلد باشی تا بتونی کار کنی چون بعضی دستورات رو به اسمبلی نشون میده مثل دستورات If    Then

----------


## aminghaderi

از دست این ادمی زاد هرچی بگی بر میاد!! 
منم شنیدم که کد برنامه رو در می یارن ، شنیدم که کد رو به حالت هگزا در می یارند و بعد توسط یه نرم افزاری به زبون مد نظر بر می گردونند!

----------


## Felony

> (مخصوصا اگر با وی بی نوشته شده باشه)


اتفاقا امخصوصا اگه با VB و زبان ها .Net نوشته شده باشه میشه سورسش رو در بیاری ، زبانهایی مثل Delphi و VC رو نمیشه چون واقعا یک کامپایلر هستن !

----------


## aryasoft2872

vb decompiler هم من کار کردم ولی اونم مثل ollydbg سورس رو  به اسمبلی نشون می ده
ولی دوستی که گفتند دلفی رو نمی شه.دلفی رو که PE Explorer می تونه نشون بده ولی کد ها رو نمی تونه
(برنامه ای هست تحت عنوان multilizer تا اونجایی که یادم می آد خیلی کامل بود توی ویرایش)
ولی حجم و کرک با خودتون 33 مگابایت نسخه enterprise:
From here
زبان هایی که پشتیبانی میشن از زبان سازنده:
.NET, Delphi, C++‎Builder, Visual C++‎, HTML, ASP, PHP, etc.

----------


## kooroush

multilizer ;که وی بی رو ساچورت نمیکنه !!!!!! 
یعنی از اساتید اینجا کسی نیست حداقل واسه یک بار یک سورس برنامه ای و بدسا آورده باشه کامل !!!!!!!!!
نیست!!!!!1 :افسرده:

----------


## REZADG

یه برنامه اومده به نام 
delph decompiler
که دلفی رو هم دی کامپایل میکنه

----------


## miniator

بجاي ديكمپايل كردن بشين برنامت رو خودت بنويس !

الحمدالله هر نوع سورسي بخواي اينجا هست !!‌ اينجا نشد  يه سرچ كوچيك تو گوگل !

در ضمن هيچ راهي براي برگشت به سورس اصلي برنامه نيست (به هيچ وجه و با هيچ نرم افزاري)

----------


## kooroush

دوستان اصلا مشکلم با این نیست که سورس یک برنامه رو بخوام بدزدم چون بقول دوستمون به اندازه کافی اینجا سورس رایگان وجود داره فقط هنوز مغزم رو حرف اون بدنه خدا که گفت می تونم برنامه ات رو دیکامپایل کنم و به نام خودم ثبت کنم هنگ کرده که چطور می خواست این کار رو کنه ! 
اگه دوستان اطلاعاتی ذز این زمینه کشف کردند ما رو هم مطلع کنند .

----------


## aryasoft2872

اگه DSL داری برنامه رو امتحان کن چون etc که نوشته همون و غیره خودمونه خدا رو چه دیدی شاید گرفت
البته اگه می گفتی می خوای چی کار شاید دوستان بهتر کمکت می کردن برای مثال اگه می خوای مثلا پیش بر و بچ کلاس بزاری اینو من نوشتم می تونی از یک ترینر ساز هم استفاده کنی (شوخی کردم بابا به دل نگیر)

----------


## aryasoft2872

حالا که فکر می کنم غیر ممکنه و گرنه کرکر ها نمی رفتن ollydbg و اسمبلی یاد بگیرن...

و دگر اینکه delphi decompiler با این که گفتن می تونه ولی من روی سحر امتحان کردم (فکر بد نکن منظورم نرم افزار مدیریت پول سحر) ،نشد.قبلش با پکرش که ASProtect هست هم آنپکش کردم خود PEiD هم می گفت با دلفی نوشته ولی برنامه هیچ فرمی رو نشون نمی داد
ولی PE Explorer دلفی رو کامل نشون داد

----------


## aryasoft2872

البته اگر می خوای روش کم کنی برو با یک پکر قوی مثل Safeguard 1.03 پک کن بعد بهش بده و با لهجه غلیظ ترکی بهش بگو «واسه من گونده بازی می کنی؟» :لبخند گشاده!: 

(من تا حالا آنپکری برای این پکر ندیدم)

----------


## kooroush

مشکل تو پک نیست !!!! اون که نمی تونه برنامه رو از تو پک در بیاره !!!! فکر کنم اون اصلا نتونه کد قفل نرم افزاری رو بدست بیاره !!!! مشکل بعد از اینه !!!که وقتی برنامه رو نصب کرد و برای کد فعال سازی تماس گرفت و برنامه فعال شده چه طور می خواد  فایل exe  برنامه که با وی بی نوشته شده و  بعد از نصب تو پوشه program  میره رو دیکامپایل کنه!!!!

----------


## farfar.ir

دوست عزيز شك نكن كه لاف زده اگر منظورش تغيير 4 تا اسم و تغيير تو about برنامه باشه بعله ميشه ولي اينكه برنامه شما را كامل ريسورس كنه محاله مسئله پكرها نيستند مسئله اينه كه كامپايلر ها يك سري توابع يكطرفه هستند كه برگشتي تو كار نيست اگر ميبينيد vb decompiler نوشته ميشه بخاطر كامپايل مياني هست كه تازه اونرو هم نميشه كامل برعكس كرد .

تنها و تنها زبان برنامه نويسي كه كامل ريسورس ميشه برنامه هاي دات نت هست كه اونها هم پروتكتورهاي خفني دارند

در ضمن تو پست يك اين دوست لاف زن شما چيزي گفته كه منو ياد يك جك ميندازه:



> یک برنامه نویس که واسه موشکهای سپاه برنامه می نویسه و بقول خودش گنده ای بود واثه خودش و دیگه هم ندیدمش


به يكي گفتن شغلت چيه ؟ گفت يك آدم اطلاعاتي هيچ وقت شغلشو لو نميده

اين بابا كه برنامه هاي موشكي مينويسه چطور جرات كرده جايي مطرح كنه؟ به نظر من يك دروغ شاخدار بيشتر نگفته

----------


## __Genius__

> یه برنامه اومده به نام 
> delph decompiler
> که دلفی رو هم دی کامپایل میکنه


دیکامپایلر DeDe خیلی وقته اومده و مورد جدیدی نیست .

----------


## paladin

> اما چند ماه پیش یک برنامه واسه باشگاه نوشته بودم که یک برنامه نویس که واسه موشکهای سپاه برنامه می نویسه و بقول خودش گنده ای بود واثه خودش و دیگه هم ندیدمش گفت می تونم برنامه تو سورسشو بدست بیارم و به نام خودم ثبتش کنم !!!!!!!!!!
> یعنی گنده اومده بود ؟؟؟؟


اولا اون که واسه سپاه برنامه بنویسه نمیاد به ما بگه !
موشکهای جدید سپاه دارای رادار روس و چین هستند که برنامه اونارو هم خودشون می نویسن.
پس یارو گنده اومده.

----------


## Rejnev

شاید منظورش از موشک، mouse بوده؟!!!
ترجمه دیگه mouse، ماوس ، موشواره و موشکه دیگه (موش کوچیک) ، نیست؟
احتمالا یک برنامه نوشته که موس رو حرکت میده.
این کارش(ثبت به نام خود) یک جور دزدیه. چطور ممکنه یک نفر که برای سپاه کار میکنه ادعای ... بکنه؟
در نتیجه => ... بسته.




> اتفاقا امخصوصا اگه با VB و زبان ها .Net نوشته شده باشه میشه سورسش رو در بیاری ، زبانهایی مثل Delphi و VC رو نمیشه چون واقعا یک کامپایلر هستن !


منظور شما vb6 که نیست؟ هست؟
چون vb6 هم کد native و exe واقعی میده.
ولی vb.net و C#‎ و ... قابل decompile هستند

----------

